# Critique Arabian stallion



## MissTassi (Dec 9, 2008)

This is El Shamaan AO. He is our 2 (nearly3) year old stallion. He will be breeding next season. He is also for sale. What do you guys think of him? His sire is Shasoun DE. Done a few shows.



















Showing..


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

we cant critique anything from these pics.


----------



## MissTassi (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll get some better pics.


----------



## MissTassi (Dec 9, 2008)

Here one of them..


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I love love love his coloring! 
What would that be considered?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is beautiful.  Yeah, kinda hard to critique...but he has nice long legs! Love him!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Definitly try to get some conformation pics. Theres a Sticky about it. 
He's got a cute face though.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/important-using-critique-section-please-read-7080/

thats the link to my sticky about confo pics. it should help you get some better pics for us  its nothing personal its just very hard to critique accurately without the kinds of pics we need


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

There ya go! Thanks, Jazzy.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

no probs


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

In the first 2 pics he looks like a baby still, with a rather large head, but the following pics show his head's in proportion after all<G>. I think it's the long legs that make me think foal.

He's gorgeous & I love his colour too. What colour do you think he'll end up?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks like a beautiful boy!
The only un-Arab thing I see about him right now is that he's croup high, but he's still growing.

As per colour, I'm betting on grey.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

For whoever asked - he looks to be born chestnut and going grey (therefor will be listed as a grey on his papers)


I like him a lot. Im guessing egyptian Xed with something by name and looks?? From what I can see from those photos he looks nice. A little narrow across the chest, which should fill out in time, make sure he gets pretty of nutrients to give him the best chance. Shoulder may be a bit steep, but I would love to see some proper pictures of him.

What price are you putting on him?? I like him as a stallion. I wouldnt mind him if i lived in the area and he was going for the right price.


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> As per colour, I'm betting on grey.


 
I agree...he looks like he's in the process of starting to grey out


----------

